# Freezing Salad Dressing



## JustJoel (Jul 13, 2018)

I made a yogurt based avocado cilantro salad dressing that’s actually quite good, but I made way too much. It’s got yogurt, lime juice, fresh cilantro and avocado, olive oil, and it’s thinned with some water. Will it freeze? I mean, I know it’ll freeze, but will it freeze well?


----------



## CraigC (Jul 13, 2018)

I don't think avocado freezes well, but we've never tried it.

Based on your title I thought you were asking about yogurt based dressing choices.


----------



## JustJoel (Jul 13, 2018)

CraigC said:


> I don't think avocado freezes well, but we've never tried it.
> 
> Based on your title I thought you were asking about yogurt based dressing choices.


I realized the title was misleading after I posted it, and was unable to change it. Sorry about that! Perhaps a moderator could change the title to something like “Too Much Salad Dressing” or “Freezing Salad Dressing.”


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 13, 2018)

The yogurt may separate after freezing. 

At this point you've got nothing to lose by freezing some or all of it to see what happens. Worst case, it'll taste the same but there may be a texture problem. You may be able to mitigate any texture issues by whisking or blending it after defrosting.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 13, 2018)

No.  It probably wont freeze well.

But, like the others have said, do it anyway.

Blitz it in your food processor before using after its thawed


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 13, 2018)

CraigC said:


> I don't think avocado freezes well, but we've never tried it...


Mashed/pureed avocado freezes good enough if you want to use it in a mashed consistency when it defrosts. If you come into a load of avos, try this:

*How to Freeze Avocados*

I tried the mashed avo once and it was OK enough. I don't use avocados that often, so it wasn't a big deal for me. I actually put the mash into a zip freezer bag, then broke off a small portion for what I needed.

I've seen too many conflicting things about freezing halved/whole avocados. Not worth trying for me, as far as I can see.


----------



## Caslon (Jul 14, 2018)

From what little I've read,  fat separates from the water when frozen, and then gets back together again when thawed, but isn't quite the same aferwards.  As far as how well avocado freezes when thawed, I haven't a clue about that.  

A side note about avocados in general that I just found out.  I sliced an avocado in half, used one half. I was too lazy to do what I always do, squirt some lemon juice on top and wrap it in plastic and put it in the fridge, to hopefully make it last.  One night I was just too lazy and put the avocado half in the fridge without lemon juice on top or wrapped in plastic.  

To my surprise, the bare avocado half, left on its own, in the fridge, not wrapped, had a top skim coat of dryness that I scooped off and discarded. The half of avocado underneath was fresh still, no dark areas.  From now on, I'm going to split them and  place the seeded half inside the fridge as it is.  I'll just skim off the thin top layer that develops.


----------

